# Anyone here ever consider going totally nomadic in retirement?



## qmax (Oct 27, 2012)

Story of one couple that have done it:

Can't Decide Where to Retire? - WSJ.com

My wife are REALLY hot on this idea.  We are already starting the planning although it is still a number of years off for us.

If we stay healthy, I can imagine a better way to spend the last mobile years of one's life.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 27, 2012)

My Mom and my stepfather did this for the last 10 years of their lives.  They absolutely loved it.

I didn't like it because I didn't know where they were from one minute to the next and always worried about their health and safety.

As for me .. I wouldn't mind traveling but I want a place to come home to that is in the same spot all the time.

Cheers to these people for doing the thing they want to do !


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 27, 2012)

This is fascinating qmax!  I love the idea, aside from missing my grandchildren and worrying about how we would live once health concerns might cause us to come home.   Certainly worth thinking about though.


----------



## chopper (Oct 27, 2012)

I know a couple who sold their home and moved into a motor home and spent retirement traveling the United States and Canada. They loved it, and would park at their son's house for a couple of months each year too. It wasn't as extreme as this couple, but they did enjoy it. I think I would rather have my home to return to. Sometimes the best part of taking a vacation is the feeling you get when you get home.


----------



## qmax (Oct 27, 2012)

So I get the notion of not having a "home", but on the other hand, I for one am chomping at the bit to get out of owning a single family residence.  I am utterly sick of the maintenance, both in expense and calories.  We will bail on the house and either do this or get an urban high rise condo in Seattle.

With as connected as the world is, smartphones and laptops would have you connected with voice, video and text with all the family.

We also considered the impact of not being around our granddaughter, but by the time we did this, she would be 12 and probably wouldn't want to spend much time with us anyway.  This would allow us to give her the world.  She could join us on winter break, spring break, summer break in Lima, or Sydney, or Rome, or Paris or wherever.

You could only do this until health became an issue, then you would settle in one spot.

In any case, doing this for 4-5 years would put a one hell of an exclamation point on one's life.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 27, 2012)

but why wait for retirement?  i would think the best time to be a citizen of the world is while you are still young and healthy enough to really enjoy and survive that kind of 'trip'.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 27, 2012)

Do it! I'm a big fan of follow you heart. What a wonderful way to explore and enjoy the world.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 27, 2012)

I went nomadic for almost 15 years, from the late 70s until the early 90s. My then-wife and I traveled as road musicians. We played in 40 of the 50 states and in 6 countries overseas. "Home" for us, on the rare occasions when we weren't working, was staying at one of our parents or at friends' homes we met along the way. A few times we even slept in our truck (sleeper over the cab).

We had all of the comforts of home with us, including a complete cooking setup.


----------



## qmax (Oct 27, 2012)

vitauta said:


> but why wait for retirement?  i would think the best time to be a citizen of the world is while you are still young and healthy enough to really enjoy and survive that kind of 'trip'.




The obvious answer is having enough money.  Rents in cities like Paris, Sorrento, etc run on the order of $3K/month.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 27, 2012)

Think about it all the time. Would love to do it but won't yet since my children are still young and they would miss their friends and family too much.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 27, 2012)

qmax said:


> The obvious answer is having enough money.  Rents in cities like Paris, Sorrento, etc run on the order of $3K/month.




the cost of living, anyplace in the world--and at any given time--depends in large part the sort of lifestyle that you require.  are you high or low maintenance?  would you stop and work in places?  hire onto a ship for the cost of a voyage?  expect to eat out in fine restaurants?  "go native"?  

also, explore your main reasons for wanting to travel the world.  to get away from your present place and situation?  to meet people, to help people?  to find yourself?  to seek new places, new thrills?

the state of your finances at retirement time will probably be less predictable or under your control than you might be imagining them to be....


----------



## qmax (Oct 27, 2012)

Ha!  I would have absolutely ZERO intention of working at anything other than maybe writing for pleasure.

My desire would be to visit these places in a more immersive way than a 2-3 week vacation.  I would like to experience what it would be like to live there.  I have been quite a number of places around the world, mostly with business, some on vacations with my wife.  And I do not want to do it on the cheap (although small one bedroom flats are fine (those are still $3K/month) in cities like Paris). Nice restaurants are definitely on the agenda.

I am 5 years from checking out of work at age 62.  Wife will have just turned 55 and will then be pension eligible. I have a sizable pension (some likelihood of a buyout by then) and we have saved/invested a fair amount money.   Obviously, one can't see the future and some major economic turmoil or health disaster could change the scenario.  But the people in the article had a $6K/month annuity.   Assuming some stasis with current conditions, that figure is more than attainable for me.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 27, 2012)

I would love to spend a few years bouncing around in a 5th wheel and seeing our country. We have young kids so we are a ways off of that.
They can be really beautiful and pretty large.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 27, 2012)

Nomad? No
Recluse? Yes
I would rather retire into a self sufficient, off the grid lyfestyle, but that's just me.
And I agree with Vit, why wait. As the saying goes, the future is now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 27, 2012)

My ideas of retirement are similar to Pacanis's.  Back to the basics, away from the madding crowd...


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 27, 2012)

That's a most interesting link qmax and I've checked out her blog also. 

As you know we travel a *lot* since our marriage and retirement with trips often a month or more, throughout the world.  Our option of *drastically* downsizing our home, and being able to lock up and leave it for extended periods of time, along with very minimal daily living expenses, gives us a place to call home, and also fulfill our wanderlust.   We live very simply and inexpensively when we are home. I've not tired of traveling the way we do, but I think I'd quickly tire of not having a  place to call "home", be it ever so humble.


----------



## Alix (Oct 27, 2012)

qmax, COOL! I love that idea. I'm not sure I could talk Ken into it though.


----------



## qmax (Oct 27, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> That's a most interesting link qmax and I've checked out her blog also.
> 
> As you know we travel a *lot* since our marriage and retirement with trips often a month or more, throughout the world.  Our option of *drastically* downsizing our home, and being able to lock up and leave it for extended periods of time, along with very minimal daily living expenses, gives us a place to call home, and also fulfill our wanderlust.   We live very simply and inexpensively when we are home. I've not tired of traveling the way we do, but I think I'd quickly tire of not having a  place to call "home", be it ever so humble.



Did you check her itineraries posted on her blog?  Of note, they do come back to Cal occasionally, but either stay with friends/family or rent someplace there.

We were going to sell our house anyway and get an in-city condo.  So with this plan, we sell EVERYTHING now, and when we get tired of being on the move, then we buy the condo.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 27, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Nomad? No
> Recluse? Yes
> I would rather retire into a self sufficient, off the grid lyfestyle, but that's just me.
> And I agree with Vit, why wait. As the saying goes, the future is now.


+1 I'm already there...not off the grid, but more self-sufficient each year.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 27, 2012)

qmax said:


> Did you check her itineraries posted on her blog?  Of note, they do come back to Cal occasionally, but either stay with friends/family or rent someplace there.
> 
> We were going to sell our house anyway and get an in-city condo.  So with this plan, we sell EVERYTHING now, and when we get tired of being on the move, then we buy the condo.



Yep I read that Q...it sounds like a great life they have and I'll be following them closely...I'd love to know them personally. Who knows, we might just run into them sometime.  Steve and I are looking at their idea of repositioning cruises to cross the seas...they are cheaper than air, and when you are retired you have lots of time.
Your plan sounds perfect to wait and buy the city condo when you tire of being on the move.  I'm sure in your corner for your plan,  and I firmly believe in my signature.


----------



## qmax (Oct 28, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Yep I read that Q...it sounds like a great life they have and I'll be following them closely...I'd love to know them personally. Who knows, we might just run into them sometime.  Steve and I are looking at their idea of repositioning cruises to cross the seas...they are cheaper than air, and when you are retired you have lots of time.
> Your plan sounds perfect to wait and buy the city condo when you tire of being on the move.  I'm sure in your corner for your plan,  and I firmly believe in my signature.




I never noticed your sig before.  It's quite profound.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 30, 2012)

Very interesting link qmax. I think the key is having a super compatible relationship to share your travels with. I heard a prominent divorce lawyer say that the biggest reason for divorce is "too much togetherness". To pull off this type of nomad lifestyle where you are together much of the time would be amazing testament to the relationship. But with the right equation then this lifestyle is amazing.


----------



## Claire (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh, dear, you obviously don't know me.  Now, we didn't go totally nomadic.  Because of circumstances (both military, no children) we didn't have a lot of money when my husband retired.  And we tried to do the "expected"; that is to say, bought a nice house in Florida, near a military installation, near my family.  After six years we couldn't take it any more.  We bought a pick-up-truck and a travel trailer (we'd never towed a thing before), and spent three years roaming around the country.  Two dogs (Jack Russells), a small travel trailer, and an F-150.  Those were our home for three years.  And we weren't what some call snowbirds.  Don't get me wrong, the trailer wasn't winterized, so we stayed south in the colder months.  That said, I don't think we stayed at one single place for more than a month at a time.  

So yes, did it.  Not internationally, but our point was to see parts of the USA that we hadn't seen or had passed through (both of us military) on the way to somewhere else. 

A spectacular experience I wouldn't trade for anything.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 1, 2012)

...so what made you decide to finally put an end to your traveling style of living, claire?


----------



## Claire (Nov 1, 2012)

vitauta said:


> ...so what made you decide to finally put an end to your traveling style of living, claire?



It was never meant to be permanent.  We were, literally, shopping for a "new home-town".  We wanted to visit places in the CONUS we'd not seen, you know when you criss-cross the country in a car as often as we had (separately and together over most of our lives), you see something that looks interesting, the name of a town that appeals to you.  Neither of us had ever explored the northwest, and I'd always wanted to see the cliff dwellings.  Things that we'd not done because when we were traveling it was always a specific destination and time constrictions to get there.  We also wanted to see places where the other had lived growing up (husband got to visit several places where I lived growing up, I got to see his family's home town, and even meet friends and family from childhood).  

We narrowed our choices down to 3 or 4 towns, contacted real estate agents in each when we hit the 2 1/2 year point, and started seriously shopping for our new home town.  

Believe me, 24/7/365 in a small travel trailer and truck is more than 90% of couples could possibly do and remain married.  Most couldn't do it for an entire summer, much less years.  And we had two dogs, so a weekend off at a hotel wasn't an option!


----------



## Addie (Nov 1, 2012)

I am all for *See America First*! Why spend our dollars overseas when we need them right here.


----------



## qmax (Nov 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> I am all for *See America First*! Why spend our dollars overseas when we need them right here.



So I get your sentiment.  And there are a couple places in the US that certainly would not be off my agenda (NYC, coastal Maine, couple others).  For the record, I have seen a lot of the US.  In fact, noting you are from Boston, I think I have been there 13-14 times.

But both spouse and I really like the idea of immersing ourselves in other cultures.  I can see a month or two in Istanbul.  I can't say the same for Cleveland (nothing against Cleveland).


----------



## Addie (Nov 1, 2012)

qmax said:


> So I get your sentiment. And there are a couple places in the US that certainly would not be off my agenda (NYC, coastal Maine, couple others). For the record, I have seen a lot of the US. In fact, noting you are from Boston, I think I have been there 13-14 times.
> 
> But both spouse and I really like the idea of immersing ourselves in other cultures. I can see a month or two in Istanbul. I can't say the same for Cleveland (nothing against Cleveland).


 
I am so pro American it is almost political. Buy American if it is at all  possible. See America First. Fly the American PROPERLY! And I am happy that you have been here so often. You must have liked us. 

The only place in Europe I have any interest in seeing is England and Scotland. Only because that is where my ancestors were from. I would also like my kids to see the Lakes District in England where their father was from. 

I used to love to travel. But now health problems keep me at home. Have driven cross country from the west coast to the east coast three times. Had a blast each time.


----------



## qmax (Nov 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> I am so pro American it is almost political. Buy American if it is at all  possible. See America First. Fly the American PROPERLY! And I am happy that you have been here so often. You must have liked us.



Actually, had a lot of business with the USAF at Hanscom AFB in Lexington.

But I did get to see a lot of the Boston area.  It is probably my favorite East Coast city.

Don't like the winters though.


----------



## chopper (Nov 1, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> It was never meant to be permanent.  We were, literally, shopping for a "new home-town".  We wanted to visit places in the CONUS we'd not seen, you know when you criss-cross the country in a car as often as we had (separately and together over most of our lives), you see something that looks interesting, the name of a town that appeals to you.  Neither of us had ever explored the northwest, and I'd always wanted to see the cliff dwellings.  Things that we'd not done because when we were traveling it was always a specific destination and time constrictions to get there.  We also wanted to see places where the other had lived growing up (husband got to visit several places where I lived growing up, I got to see his family's home town, and even meet friends and family from childhood).
> 
> We narrowed our choices down to 3 or 4 towns, contacted real estate agents in each when we hit the 2 1/2 year point, and started seriously shopping for our new home town.
> 
> Believe me, 24/7/365 in a small travel trailer and truck is more than 90% of couples could possibly do and remain married.  Most couldn't do it for an entire summer, much less years.  And we had two dogs, so a weekend off at a hotel wasn't an option!



Did you go to Mesa Verde Claire?  I've been there twice. I just love it! Cliff dwellings on a large scale!


----------



## Claire (Nov 2, 2012)

chopper said:


> Did you go to Mesa Verde Claire?  I've been there twice. I just love it! Cliff dwellings on a large scale!



YES!  It was one of the biggest experiences of the three years on the road.  I'm pretty squeamish about heights. But we took the regular tour, then found a path with a sign-in sheet if you wanted to climb other parts of the park.  I'm not kidding, I am not a climber.  But we climbed (at times hand-over-hand), over the top, then back down.  I was terrified for much of it, but we saw petroglyphs and I'm proud to say, we also saw people backing down because the climb was too much for them.  Since I have a fear of heights, I consider this a major accomplishment.  I mean, you've seen it.  I climbed up the side of the cliffs, over the top, and back down.  I was terrified.


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2012)

You may have been terrified, but I think you were very brave. You conquered your fear in favor of a great experience. I have severe claustrophobia. I have trouble just locking the door in a public restroom. I too fear heights. And I don't see myself conquering either phobia. Congratulations to you for a great effort on your part.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 2, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I went nomadic for almost 15 years, from the late 70s until the early 90s. My then-wife and I traveled as road musicians. We played in 40 of the 50 states and in 6 countries overseas. "Home" for us, on the rare occasions when we weren't working, was staying at one of our parents or at friends' homes we met along the way. A few times we even slept in our truck (sleeper over the cab).
> 
> We had all of the comforts of home with us, including a complete cooking setup.



That sounds good Steve, you must have seen some wonderful places 

What instruments did you play....and did you sing too?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 2, 2012)

Addie said:


> I
> 
> The only place in Europe I have any interest in seeing is England and Scotland. Only because that is where my ancestors were from. I would also like my kids to see the Lakes District in England where their father was from.



Addie, you will love the UK 

England is not only lovely, but fascinating with all the old architecture and little villages...loved it 

Yes, the Lake District is fabulous!


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2012)

I have to be fair and say that I was well-prepared for those three road years.  My father was in the air force, I was in the air force, and my husband was in the army.  I'd already lived over much of the country and a bit of the world.  Because  of my lifestyle growing up, I wasn't attached to four walls, and a building isn't home for me, it is about the people.   Since I wasn't from anyplace firmly, no one really missed me.  On the other hand, we formed relationships with people that only lasted days, but made  life interesting.  I wish I could say I conquered my fear of heights, no I did not.  I overcame them a little for a little while, but have no intentions of challenging that fear again.  Climbing over Mesa Verde and a couple of other spots out west (I'll think about it and tell you where they were) were a challenge, but once we settled back in, I told my husband, that's it, not doing heights again!  Enough is enough!

If anyone is interested in doing the nomadic thing in an RV, send me a private message so we don't bore anyone else, and I'll give you my hints on  how to survive and keep (if you're a couple) intact.  

We planned our lives day-to-day.  If we heard of a festival, we might head there.  My husband studied Rand McNally day-to-day, which has notations  of things that might interest us.  I'm a voracious reader, and he'd say, huh, Claire, do you know Willa Cather?  John Steinbeck?  and we'd head to their home towns and museums.  I might read a chapter to remind myself and husband of the author.  (by-the-way, husband wasn't ignorant of the authors, I just would say, "Oh, Pioneer" or "Grapes of Wrath" and we'd be on our way).  

I have said often and will repeat for you all, this entire nation seems build on cars, to my great angst sometimes (I lived in Germany as a child and in DC as a young adult, then later in Hawaii, and still to this very day miss public transportation).  Since we are stuck in this auto-centered social thing, then I think you should take Addie's comment to mind.  That is to say, get in your car and move.  Don't kid yourself that everything is where you are living.  Don't kid yourself that when you fly from here to there and see another city, you've seen this country.  I have crossed the USA in a car more times than I can count (this is the serious truth), and if you think you know the USA because you've flown into a few cities, you are so wrong.  Right out of my memories, I'll never forget the zoo in Garden City, Kansas.  If I could just transport myself right there right now, I would.  Along with the Vietnamese community.  And the migration of butterflies.  How about the great beef we ate that was fresh off the King ranch?  How about ... well, I'm getting boring again!  But it was a wonderful experience.  Give me a PM if you're considering it.


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> YES!  It was one of the biggest experiences of the three years on the road.  I'm pretty squeamish about heights. But we took the regular tour, then found a path with a sign-in sheet if you wanted to climb other parts of the park.  I'm not kidding, I am not a climber.  But we climbed (at times hand-over-hand), over the top, then back down.  I was terrified for much of it, but we saw petroglyphs and I'm proud to say, we also saw people backing down because the climb was too much for them.  Since I have a fear of heights, I consider this a major accomplishment.  I mean, you've seen it.  I climbed up the side of the cliffs, over the top, and back down.  I was terrified.



Yes Claire!  I too am afraid of heights, but have climbed those ladders!  I am so glad that I did it!  Those who have not done this should put it on their bucket list!  It is worth the trip!  And...years ago you didn't have to sign up to see those places. They took everyone through the first time we visited. Now, they have limited it because there are so many people going through. It is a must see for those who have not gone.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 3, 2012)

qmax said:


> ...both spouse and I really like the idea of immersing ourselves in other cultures.  I can see a month or two in Istanbul.  I can't say the same for Cleveland (nothing against Cleveland).


Is there anything specific that intrigues you about the culture in Istanbul over other places? As a preteen I lived in the Japanese village of Hyama for a year. To this day I can almost smell a clean pleasant aroma of indescribable proportions that I occasionally find in, like say, a Japanese gift store or tea house....maybe a combination of bamboo ,rice paper, straw tetami mats, cherry blossoms, wood, green tea, maybe japanese kyukyodo incense (aloeswood with a note of charcoal?). The Japanese women were always quiet and polite, their hospitality always welcoming and humbly presented. And the festivals they had were colorful and unique. Their bonsai gardens with koi fish ponds, lily pads, little waterfalls, and sand raked into swirling designs around stepping stones showed their appreciation for their little plot of real estate to tend to. I'm sure things are different now, especially in the big cities.


----------



## qmax (Nov 3, 2012)

mollyanne said:


> Is there anything specific that intrigues you about the culture in Istanbul over other places? As a preteen I lived in the Japanese village of Hyama for a year. To this day I can almost smell a clean pleasant aroma of indescribable proportions that I occasionally find in, like say, a Japanese gift store or tea house....maybe a combination of bamboo ,rice paper, straw tetami mats, cherry blossoms, wood, green tea, maybe japanese kyukyodo incense (aloeswood with a note of charcoal?). The Japanese women were always quiet and polite, their hospitality always welcoming and humbly presented. And the festivals they had were colorful and unique. Their bonsai gardens with koi fish ponds, lily pads, little waterfalls, and sand raked into swirling designs around stepping stones showed their appreciation for their little plot of real estate to tend to. I'm sure things are different now, especially in the big cities.




I just used Istanbul as an example.  Could have been Lima, Auckland, or Kyoto.

That said, I have been to Istanbul and Ankara a few times, and Turkey is very high on my list.  Enormous history, tons of historical sites. Really great food, friendly people, culture that straddles European and Middle Eastern

I have been to Tokyo a few times, but unfortunately, never got out of the city.  The smaller town Japan has it's allure.


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2012)

chopper said:


> Yes Claire!  I too am afraid of heights, but have climbed those ladders!  I am so glad that I did it!  Those who have not done this should put it on their bucket list!  It is worth the trip!  And...years ago you didn't have to sign up to see those places. They took everyone through the first time we visited. Now, they have limited it because there are so many people going through. It is a must see for those who have not gone.



This was just a sign-in list in case you hadn't signed out when night fell.  I knew I'd done something when a family with a couple of teen boys backed down! (they were already past the point where it would be easier to finish the climb and walk across the top of the mesa).  Royal Gorge, Seven Falls, the cable car in Palm Springs and up the space needle in Seattle and took a mule ride in Molokai and a glider ride in Hawaii, and the house on a rock in Wisconsin wasn't fun, either.  When we settled in here in Galena I told my husband I wasn't challenging my fear of heights ever again.  Enough.  All were terrifying, and not in a fun, horror-movie way.  I was just trying to overcome that fear, and didn't thing the heart-thumping fear was fun at all!  Glad I did it, but have no intentions of repeating any of the experiences!


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> This was just a sign-in list in case you hadn't signed out when night fell.  I knew I'd done something when a family with a couple of teen boys backed down! (they were already past the point where it would be easier to finish the climb and walk across the top of the mesa).  Royal Gorge, Seven Falls, the cable car in Palm Springs and up the space needle in Seattle and took a mule ride in Molokai and a glider ride in Hawaii, and the house on a rock in Wisconsin wasn't fun, either.  When we settled in here in Galena I told my husband I wasn't challenging my fear of heights ever again.  Enough.  All were terrifying, and not in a fun, horror-movie way.  I was just trying to overcome that fear, and didn't thing the heart-thumping fear was fun at all!  Glad I did it, but have no intentions of repeating any of the experiences!



I end up going to the Royal Gorge every time someone visits, so inverting more used to heights all of the time.  there are places around here that people always want to see when they visit.


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2012)

chopper said:


> I end up going to the Royal Gorge every time someone visits, so inverting more used to heights all of the time.  there are places around here that people always want to see when they visit.



I felt like I was being brave when I walked across the suspension bridge.  Husband decided to take the cable car back, and I hate cable cars of that type, so walked back.  The winds changed and the bridge started "lufting" (I think I've misspelled that) in such a way that every half dozen steps I found myself walking on air, literally, a foot above the bridge.  I got to the cafe on the other side and ordered a pitcher of beer (I'm not a beer drinker, but at that time it was the only alcohol available) to wait for my husband.


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> I felt like I was being brave when I walked across the suspension bridge.  Husband decided to take the cable car back, and I hate cable cars of that type, so walked back.  The winds changed and the bridge started "lufting" (I think I've misspelled that) in such a way that every half dozen steps I found myself walking on air, literally, a foot above the bridge.  I got to the cafe on the other side and ordered a pitcher of beer (I'm not a beer drinker, but at that time it was the only alcohol available) to wait for my husband.



LOL. Got your money's worth, huh?


----------

